# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  اياكم اخواني من التنطع في الدين فكل من تنطع في الدين انقطع منه .......اول موضوع معكم

## زكرياء الجزائري

الحمد لله
عَنْ أَبِى هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه عَنِ النَّبِىِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ :
( إِنَّ الدِّينَ يُسْرٌ ، وَلَنْ يُشَادَّ الدِّينَ أَحَدٌ إِلاَّ غَلَبَهُ ، فَسَدِّدُوا وَقَارِبُوا وَأَبْشِرُوا ، وَاسْتَعِينُوا بِالْغَدْوَةِ وَالرَّوْحَةِ وَشَىْءٍ مِنَ الدُّلْجَةِ ) رواه البخاري (39) ومسلم (2816)
قال الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله :
" معنى الحديث : النهي عن التشديد في الدين ، بأن يحمِّل الإنسان نفسه من العبادة ما لا يحتمله إلا بكلفة شديدة ، وهذا هو المراد بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لن يشاد الدين أحد إلا غلبه ) يعني : أن الدين لا يؤخذ بالمغالبة ، فمن شاد الدين غلبه وقطعه . 
وفي " مسند الإمام أحمد " – (5/32) وحسنه محققو المسند - عن محجن بن الأدرع قال : 
( أقبلت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، حتى إذا كنا بباب المسجد إذا رجل يصلي قال : " أتقوله صادقا " ؟ قلت : يا نبي الله هذا فلان ، وهذا من أحسن أهل المدينة أو من أكثر أهل المدينة صلاة ، قال : " لا تسمعه فتهلكه - مرتين أو ثلاث - إنكم أمة أريد بكم اليسر ) 
وفي رواية له : ( إن خير دينكم أيسره ، إن خير دينكم أيسره ) – " مسند أحمد " (3/479) وحسنه المحققون -.
وقد جاء في رواية عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص مرفوعا : 
( إن هذا الدين متين فأوغل فيه برفق ، ولا تُبَغِّض إلى نفسك عبادة الله ؛ فإن المُنْبَتَّ لا سفرا قطع ، ولا ظهرا أبقى ) – " السنن الكبرى " البيهقي (3/19) وضعفه الألباني في " السلسلة الضعيفة " (1/64) -
والمُنْبَتُّ : هو المنقطع في سفره قبل وصوله ، فلا سفرا قطع ، ولا ظهره الذي يسير عليه أبقى حتى يمكنه السير عليه بعد ذلك ؛ بل هو كالمنقطع في المفاوز ، فهو إلى الهلاك أقرب ، ولو أنه رفق براحلته واقتصد في سيره عليها لقطعت به سفره وبلغ إلى المنزل " انتهى باختصار. " فتح الباري " لابن رجب (1/136-139)
وقال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :
" والمعنى لا يتعمق أحد في الأعمال الدينية ويترك الرفق إلا عجز وانقطع فيغلب . 
قال ابن المنير :

 في هذا الحديث علم من أعلام النبوة ، فقد رأينا ورأى الناس قبلنا أن كل متنطع في الدين ينقطع . 
وليس المراد منع طلب الأكمل في العبادة ، فإنه من الأمور المحمودة ، بل منع الإفراط المؤدي إلى الملال ، أو المبالغة في التطوع المفضي إلى ترك الأفضل ، أو إخراج الفرض عن وقته ، كمن بات يصلي الليل كله ويغالب النوم إلى أن غلبته عيناه في آخر الليل فنام عن صلاة الصبح في الجماعة ، أو إلى أن خرج الوقت المختار ، أو إلى أن طلعت الشمس فخرج وقت الفريضة " انتهى. 
" فتح الباري " لابن حجر (1/94)
ويقول العلامة عبد الرحمن السعدي رحمه الله :
" ما أعظم هذا الحديث وأجمعه للخير والوصايا النافعة والأصول الجامعة ، فقد أسّس صلّى الله عليه وسلم في أوله هذا الأصل الكبير ، فقال: ( إن الدين يسر ) أي : ميسر مسهل في عقائده وأخلاقه وأعماله ، وفي أفعاله وتُروكه : 
فإن عقائده التي ترجع إلى الإيمان بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر والقَدَر خيره وشره : هي العقائد الصحيحة التي تطمئن لها القلوب ، وتوصِّل مقتديها إلى أجلِّ غاية وأفضل مطلوب .
وأخلاقه وأعماله أكمل الأخلاق وأصلح الأعمال ، بها صلاح الدين والدنيا والآخرة ، وبفواتها يفوت الصلاح كله ، وهي كلها ميسرة مسهلة ، كل مكلف يرى نفسه قادراً عليها لا تشق عليه ولا تكلفه . 
عقائده صحيحة بسيطة ، تقبلها العقول السليمة ، والفطر المستقيمة . 
وفرائضه أسهل شيء : 
أما الصلوات الخمس : فإنها تتكرر كل يوم وليلة خمس مرات في أوقات مناسبة لها ، وتمم اللطيف الخبير سهولتها بإيجاب الجماعة والاجتماع لها ؛ فإن الاجتماع في العبادات من المنشطات والمسهلات لها ، ورتب عليها من خير الدين وصلاح الإيمان وثواب الله العاجل والآجل ما يوجب للمؤمن أن يستحليها ، ويحمد الله على فرضه لها على العباد ؛ إذ لا غنى لهم عنها .
وأما الزكاة : فإنها لا تجب على فقير ليس عنده نصاب زكوي ، وإنما تجب على الأغنياء تتميماً لدينهم وإسلامهم ، وتنمية لأموالهم وأخلاقهم ، ودفعاً للآفات عنهم وعن أموالهم ، وتطهيراً لهم من السيئات ، ومواساة لمحاويجهم ، وقياماً لمصالحهم الكلية ، وهي مع ذلك جزءٌ يسير جداً بالنسبة إلى ما أعطاهم الله من المال والرزق .
وأما الصيام : فإن المفروض شهر واحد من كل عام ، يجتمع فيه المسلمون كلهم ، فيتركون فيه شهواتهم الأصلية - من طعام وشراب ونكاح - في النهار , ويعوضهم الله على ذلك من فضله وإحسانه تتميم دينهم وإيمانهم ، وزيادة كمالهم ، وأجره العظيم ، وبره العميم ، وغير ذلك مما رتبه على الصيام من الخير الكثير ، ويكون سبباً لحصول التقوى التي ترجع إلى فعل الخيرات كلها ، وترك المنكرات .
وأما الحج : فإن الله لم يفرضه إلا على المستطيع ، وفي العمر مرة واحدة ، وفيه من المنافع الكثيرة الدينية والدنيوية ما لا يمكن تعداده ، قال تعالى: ( لِيَشْهَدُوا مَنَافِعَ لَهُمْ ) الحجّ/28, أي: دينية ودنيوية.
ثم بعد ذلك بقية شرائع الإسلام التي هي في غاية السهولة الراجعة لأداء حق الله وحق عباده . فهي في نفسها ميسرة ، قال تعالى : ( يُرِيدُ اللّهُ بِكُمُ الْيُسْرَ وَلاَ يُرِيدُ بِكُمُ الْعُسْرَ ) البقرة/185، ومع ذلك إذا عرض للعبد عارض مرض أو سفر أو غيرهما ، رتب على ذلك من التخفيفات ، وسقوط بعض الواجبات ، أو صفاتها وهيئتها ما هو معروف . 
ثم إذا نظر العبد إلى الأعمال الموظفة على العباد في اليوم والليلة المتنوعة من فرض ونفل ، وصلاة وصيام وصدقة وغيرها ، وأراد أن يقتدي فيها بأكمل الخلق وإمامهم محمد صلّى الله عليه وسلم ، رأى ذلك غير شاق عليه ، ولا مانع له عن مصالح دنياه ، بل يتمكن معه من أداء الحقوق كلها : حقّ الله ، وحقّ النفس ، وحقّ الأهل والأصحاب ، وحقّ كلّ من له حقّ على الإنسان برفق وسهولة . 
وأما من شدد على نفسه فلم يكتف بما اكتفى به النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا بما علَّمه للأمة وأرشدهم إليه ، بل غلا وأوغل في العبادات : فإن الدين يغلبه ، وآخر أمره العجز والانقطاع ، ولهذا قال : ( ولن يَشادَّ الدينَ أحد إلا غلبه ) 
فمن قاوم هذا الدين بشدة وغلو ولم يقتصد : غلبه الدين ، واستحسر ، ورجع القهقرى . 
ولهذا أمر صلّى الله عليه وسلم بالقصد ، وحثّ عليه فقال : ( والقصد القصد تبلغوا )
ثم وصى صلّى الله عليه وسلم بالتسديد والمقاربة، وتقوية النفوس بالبشارة بالخير، وعدم اليأس.
فالتسديد: أن يقول الإنسان القول السديد ، ويعمل العمل السديد ، ويسلك الطريق الرشيد ، وهو الإصابة في أقواله وأفعاله من كل وجه ، فإن لم يدرك السداد من كل وجه فليتق الله ما استطاع ، وليقارب الغرض ، فمن لم يدرك الصواب كله فليكتف بالمقاربة ، ومن عجز عن العمل كله فليعمل منه ما يستطيعه . 
ويؤخذ من هذا أصل نافع دلّ عليه أيضاً قوله تعالى : ( فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ ) التغابن/16, وقوله صلّى الله عليه وسلم : ( إذا أمرتكم بأمر فائتوا منه ما استطعتم ) والمسائل المبنية على هذا الأصل لا تنحصر . 
وفي حديث آخر : ( يسِّروا ، ولا تعسروا ، وبَشِّروا ، ولا تنفروا ) .
ثم ختم الحديث بوصية خفيفة على النفوس ، وهي في غاية النفع فقال : ( واستعينوا بالغدوة والروحة ، وشيء من الدُّلجة ) 
وهذه الأوقات الثلاثة كما أنها السبب الوحيد لقطع المسافات القريبة والبعيدة في الأسفار الحسِّية ، مع راحة المسافر ، وراحة راحلته ، ووصوله براحة وسهولة ، فهي السبب الوحيد لقطع السفر الأخروي ، وسلوك الصراط المستقيم ، والسير إلى الله سيراً جميلاً ، فمتى أخذ العامل نفسه ، وشغلها بالخير والأعمال الصالحة المناسبة لوقته - أوّل نهاره وآخر نهاره وشيئاً من ليله ، وخصوصاً آخر الليل - حصل له من الخير ومن الباقيات الصالحات أكمل حظ وأوفر نصيب ، ونال السعادة والفوز والفلاح وتم له النجاح في راحة وطمأنينة ، مع حصول مقاصده الدنيوية ، وأغراضه النفسية . 
وهذا من أكبر الأدلة على رحمة الله بعباده بهذا الدين الذي هو مادة السعادة الأبدية ؛ إذ نصبه لعباده ، وأوضحه على ألسنة رسله ، وجعله ميسراً مسهلاً ، وأعان عليه من كل وجه ، ولطف بالعاملين ، وحفظهم من القواطع والعوائق .
فعلمت بهذا : أنه يؤخذ من هذا الحديث العظيم عدة قواعد :
القاعدة الأولى :

 التيسير الشامل للشريعة على وجه العموم .
القاعدة الثانية :

 المشقة تجلب التيسير وقت حصولها .
القاعدة الثالثة :

 إذا أمرتكم بأمر فائتوا منه ما استطعتم.
القاعدة الرابعة :

 تنشيط أهل الأعمال ، وتبشيرهم بالخير والثواب المرتب على الأعمال .
القاعدة الخامسة :

 الوصية الجامعة في كيفية السير والسلوك إلى الله ، التي تغني عن كل شيء ولا يغني عنها شيء .
فصلوات الله وسلامه على من أوتي جوامع الكلم ونوافعها " انتهى.
" بهجة قلوب الأبرار وقرة عيون الأخيار في شرح جوامع الأخبار " (ص/77-80)
والله أعلم .

----------


## أبوهناء

أحسنت أخي بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير...أرجو أن لا يكون آخر موضوع معنا
أعرف رجلا ينصح الشباب دائما هنا في ليبيا ويقول بالدارجة: ما تعلقوهاش رابعة وخلوها ثانية والا ثالثة. (خوفا عليهم من الفتور) بعد النشاط
  وهذا يلخص ما رميت به من خلال مقالك الكريم

----------


## أبو عبد العظيم

بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل

----------


## السلفية النجدية

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل ..

----------


## زكرياء الجزائري

> أحسنت أخي بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير...أرجو أن لا يكون آخر موضوع معنا
> أعرف رجلا ينصح الشباب دائما هنا في ليبيا ويقول بالدارجة: ما تعلقوهاش رابعة وخلوها ثانية والا ثالثة. (خوفا عليهم من الفتور) بعد النشاط
> وهذا يلخص ما رميت به من خلال مقالك الكريم


بارك الله فيكم على على مروركم في موضوعي 
شكرا لكم

----------


## زكرياء الجزائري

> بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل


وفيكم بارك الله اخي الفاضل 
شكرا لكم اخي

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> قال ابن المنير : في هذا الحديث علم من أعلام النبوة ، فقد رأينا ورأى الناس قبلنا أن كل متنطع في الدين ينقطع . 
> وليس المراد منع طلب الأكمل في العبادة ، فإنه من الأمور المحمودة ، بل منع الإفراط المؤدي إلى الملال ، أو المبالغة في التطوع المفضي إلى ترك الأفضل ، أو إخراج الفرض عن وقته ، كمن بات يصلي الليل كله ويغالب النوم إلى أن غلبته عيناه في آخر الليل فنام عن صلاة الصبح في الجماعة ، أو إلى أن خرج الوقت المختار ، أو إلى أن طلعت الشمس فخرج وقت الفريضة "


جزاك الله كل خير اخي ابو زكريا

----------


## زكرياء الجزائري

واياك اخي الكريم
ماجد مسفر العتيبي

----------


## زكرياء الجزائري

بارك الله فيكم جميعا اخواني

----------

